# Help with target shooting



## Catapults and Carving (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi all, I started shooting paper targets but wanted to increase my accuracy so started to shot a smaller target, all was going great I was managing to hit the target around 3/5 shots from 10m. I wanted to use a paper target again just to see how close together they actually where. For some reason now when I am shooting all over the show and the grouping is terrible, but when I switch back to my pink target I'm hitting it fine again? As you can see from the pics below me pink target is much smaller than the paper? Does anybody have any ideas what I'm doing wrong here? 
Thanks


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Shooting paper is hard to stay focused on the bull. You don't even realize it but I bet your eyes are wondering, especially to the previous shot holes.

You might try highlight the centre of your target, or hang your orange target your use to shooting in front of the paper.

For a long time I only shot soda cans, so I would print off a pic of a soda can and shoot at that. (Advise from an old post on here)


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Aim small, shoot small. You might try coloring the inner circle of the bull a bright color, then shoot at that.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Yeah paper tells no lies. LoL It’s just hard to focus on one spot out of many. I have the same problem if I have too many spinners in the same box. But anymore if I’m not hitting good I just pull out a bigger target! hahaha


----------



## Catapults and Carving (Jan 6, 2020)

Cheers for the advice guys ???????? I think I’ll hang it in front see how I get on, great idea shane


----------



## Catapults and Carving (Jan 6, 2020)

Ibojoe said:


> Yeah paper tells no lies. LoL It's just hard to focus on one spot out of many. I have the same problem if I have too many spinners in the same box. But anymore if I'm not hitting good I just pull out a bigger target! hahaha


Haha that's not a bad shout either Joe!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Aim small, miss small. Like others said. Use a target with a small bull of a contrasting color to the other rings.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

It could be a motivation issue, because shooting at a target where something happens upon impact (like an exploding coke can) is a "reward" when you hit the thing. In contrast, paper targets are, let's face it, are a shade boring :boring:, but will also give you direct feedback of how you're doing after several shots - which is great if you're nailing the bulls eye and are grouping tightly, but which can also be rather discouraging if your shot holes are spaced apart more than you would like to see. This is where perseverance and determination will set you apart from those who give up trying - particularly at tournaments, where you also face the added stress of time limits and seeing other shoot better than yourself.

I experienced a change in my performance during a practice session with a recurve bow many years ago at 30 yards, when I decided to place a small plastic Coke bottle cap (1.5 inch diameter) on the compressed hay backstop, and how this improved my motivation to do well - with more consistent arrow hits of the bottle cap as compared to the regular archery target I had been shooting at before.

Assuming that your shooting technique is basically sound, it will subsequently boil down to how concentrated i.e. focused you are on the center of your paper target: if your mind is wandering, you can be sure that your shots will not be tightly grouped. You need to be fully involved with every shot you take, not be discouraged by a previous lousy shot result, hold your breath shortly before your release the shot, and analyse what mistakes you are making after every shot. If a string of shots is turning out badly, take a short (or a longer) break, and start again with a positive attitude.

In most shooting sports, high concentration levels are essential to achieve success. With practice and over time, your results will improve, but you will nevertheless have days when your shooting performance is abysmal in spite of trying your best: this happens to everyone, don't worry about it.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That's the difference between focusing on One and Three dimensional objects.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

good advice by one and all.


----------



## Catapults and Carving (Jan 6, 2020)

As hoggy said great advice thank you everybody for the tips, looks like I’m going to have to learn to reaaaaaalllly concentrate haha


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

yesterday i drew a circle in my preferred target and it helped my focus. gonna try again today to see if my hypothesis works. oh, look at that scientifical mumbo jumbo word. ha, i kill me.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Make a circle same size and put + sign in the middle. Ibojoe said it perfectly


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Print out selfie of landlord. Aim will improve drastically.

I use a picture of an iguana.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Another thought is what I call the Yips. It's sort of like the white coat syndrome, U get next to a doctor in a white coat and your blood pressure goes up. I find that some targets give me the yips, especially when I'm shooting with someone and wanting to look good. I find that a big + on the paper works for me. I just aim a close as I can at the "crossroads" and be as careful as I can to get a good release. Hopes this helps.


----------



## Shaku (Sep 13, 2020)

First and foremost... Not gonna lie, your pink target Looks Like a condom...

For me i need pure Focus Shooting paper. Spinners Always seem easier...

Gesendet von meinem S55 mit Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Shaku said:


> First and foremost... Not gonna lie, your pink target Looks Like a condom...
> 
> For me need pure Focus Shooting paper. Spinners Always seem easier... :aahhhh:
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S55 mit Tapatalk


Diaphragm. Prolly before your time. :shhh: Unless of course... :aahhhh:


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

It is strange, if you are good at shooting a small spinner, you should not have an issue hitting the center or your paper. I think it is about concentration and regulating your breath.

In your case I would put a spinner in front of your paper and try to shoot the spinner.


----------

